# Indoor Stackable Rabbit Cages/Wooden Hutches



## Ainsleys_mommy (May 12, 2014)

My rabbit just gave birth to 5 live babies yesterday. That means I'm likely going to be housing up to 10, since I have 5 already. I wanted to use some type of cages that will stack, but can be used indoors with limited mess. I had the breeder type cages before but they still peed everywhere. I was looking at these cages, but wasn't sure with them being wood how well that would work. I live in an apartment, so I don't have a way to hose them down easily. They seem a decent size. Not great, but decent.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Story-Dou...433?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48664857e1


----------



## majorv (May 12, 2014)

Personally, I think you'd have a hard time keeping the wood clean without being able to take it outside and wash it off. I know a number of people who have stackable metal cages inside. If you install urine guards on them it should keep the pee contained in the pan and not on the walls/floor.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 12, 2014)

I have NIC cages that are build up, so 3-4 rabbits in a stack. They work well if the rabbits are litter trained, and can be ok if they aren't (just can't really hose off the bottoms). I do just spray them with a vinegar mix and wipe it up.


----------



## BunnySilver (May 12, 2014)

Those look like nice cages, but could get expensive if you need your ten buns to be separate. Otherwise, I would also recommend NIC condos. You could save space, money, and they would be totally customizable. Just my opinion.


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy (May 13, 2014)

What are NIC cages? I have an idea for a playpen cage stacker. I'm fairly certain it will work. 

I've done the stacker cages with urine guards. Fail. They still urinated EVERYWHERE.


----------



## ChocoClover (May 16, 2014)

Bass equipment make GREAT metal cages at a pretty good price. They stack up to three tall and come in a variety of sizes.

Here is the biggest size (I like to pamper my rabbits)




Google search bass equipment to find the site. I don't remember the link.


----------

